# Crossocheilus reticulatus Committing Suicide



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

So in the last couple weeks, I've had my 2 smaller Crossocheilus reticulatus (BBA Monsters) jump out of my Iwagumi set-up. They were individually in other tanks for months previous to this AND were in the Iwagumi seperately. The tank has been set-up for months and it houses Amano shrimp, Ottos, Platies, Guppies, Boraras sp., and Galaxy rasbora. This tank currently does not have pressurized CO2 gets 50% W/C once a week and is very stable. I don't have glass tops on ANY of my tanks. I believe they are trying to swim "upstream" near the lily pipe outflow that is hooked up to a Eheim 2217 and jump onto the floor at night. When my first fish jumped for his last time, I thought my pea puffers had "harrassed" it out of the tank (although they never bothered the 2 Amano shrimp that have been in the tank for months).

Last night my second fish acing my first) jumped out when the light was out and I rescued it and stuck it back into the tank. This morning I found the same fish dried up on the floor (I removed the puffers before the second fish was introduced).

SO, I'm curious.... has anybody else had a similar experience with their Crossocheilus reticulatus?

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

With mine I've noticed it spends a lot of time in the high current areas of the tank near the anubias so it can also rest in those currents. He constantly pushes other fish trying to take his swimming space. There isn't areas the much stronger in flow so he only ventures higher for fedxdings


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

mine met a similar end, i had him in my 75gallon tank. this tank has very high flow due to its frantically-swimming rainbowfish inhabitants. he spent most of his day swimming with the other fish, i found him on the floor one morning ... very strange never had a fish actively commit suicide with no real reason.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll make a mental note to keep my tank as well covered as possible. It's unfortunate that you lost both to suicide, but mine has never displayed such tendencies.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you think that the fish are jumping out of your tank because so many of your floating plants are now at my house? Maybe they used to see a green roof of aquatic ferns and now they see freedom?


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear...I've never had a problem with the 2 that I had. I did notice the same thing that Neven said about feedings and swimming near the currents. But I do have a glass top and a opening at the back. I'm planning on putting the crosso in a 10 gallon without a glass top, but might have to think twice about it now.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I have two in my 120 with no glass tops, no suicide attempts yet.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies ! I put my last remaining large fish in the 22L with no issue. I guess the younger fish are more prone to swim upstream and end up on the floor.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, so that's the explanation! 
I can see a solution for your younger fish, though... Just put several 22 gallon super longs end to end along your living room wall there. When they jump, they can jump to the next one. And the next. And then eventually, back again.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I think my "new" tank will be a 50 gallon breeder ! Just putting it out there.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you could have a whole school of these then!


----------

